# Reporting TIVA



## crdotson (Nov 22, 2011)

Our Anesthesiologist read somewhere, or was told by someone, that if we report TIVA we will be reinbursed at a higher rate. 
I have read the whole list of HCPCS modifiers and can't find anything that would work. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 22, 2011)

Published in Anesthesia Coding Alert, September 2008


Question: I was always under the impression that total intravenous anesthesia (TIVA) was considered general, but I have heard recently that some payers consider TIVA to be monitored anesthesia care (MAC). Which is correct?How can I identify MAC services?

Delaware Subscriber

Answer: Whether TIVA is general or MAC should be determined and documented by your anesthesiologist.

There are three types of anesthesia, according to the American Society of Anesthesiologists Standards for Basic Anesthesia Monitoring: general, regional and MAC. TIVA refers to how a drug is given and means all anesthetic drugs were given by IV, not inhalation. These drugs can be given to provide MAC or general, depending on the dose concentration and type.

______________________________________________________________

Above is from Coding Alert 2008 from the The Coding Institute/Supercoder


----------

